# help. mk4 jetta windshield wiper problem



## 2002mikejetta (Apr 1, 2008)

i have a 2002 jetta and right when i turn on the windshield wipers it hesitates then eventually wipes. after the initial issue there is no other problems. this morning however it turned on then stopped right in the middle of the windshield. i got out and manually moved them and they work. what is the problem?


----------



## 2002mikejetta (Apr 1, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Persocon (Nov 13, 2010)

your wiper transmission might have rusted and seized only enough for you to manually move them, not enough for your motor to drive them. Removed them and rebuild quick before it completely seizes. here's a how-to http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=198712
disconnect the transmission and run the motor on its own to see if it's slower than before
if the problem still persists after the rebuild of the transmission, then it's on the motor, you can rebuild that or just buy a new one for about $50


----------



## 2002mikejetta (Apr 1, 2008)

Persocon said:


> your wiper transmission might have rusted and seized only enough for you to manually move them, not enough for your motor to drive them. Removed them and rebuild quick before it completely seizes. here's a how-to http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=198712
> disconnect the transmission and run the motor on its own to see if it's slower than before
> if the problem still persists after the rebuild of the transmission, then it's on the motor, you can rebuild that or just buy a new one for about $50


i think im going to look into this. it is only bad at the beginning of the first stroke. then it is fine. maybe its just rusting in there?


----------



## Persocon (Nov 13, 2010)

Maybe it's just starting, maybe your motor is half way burnt out because it's tryigng to turn so much load. That's what happened to mine (bought 99.5 mk4 jetta last month). The transmission only the driver side totally rusted/seized up. Previous owner probaly tried to turn on wiper many times and burned out the motor half way. My motor is just like yours moves very slowly with nothing connected to it. I tried to rebuild my transmission but it's seized beyond repair so I just replaced both motor and transmission.


----------



## mkivbanger (Apr 22, 2008)

Absoulutely the wiper transmission i just pulled mine !

Listen this job isnt hard to complete, but i will say this, there is a good chance you will burn the motor up or already have burned the motor up for the wipers.

There is no replacement for this, all u have to do is fix the frozen side - good luck this only take and hour maybe two depending on your mechanical ability

Penetrating oil
sand paper
WD-40
a lube for the shaft(grease):thumbup:


----------



## Persocon (Nov 13, 2010)

mkivbanger said:


> Absoulutely the wiper transmission i just pulled mine !
> 
> Listen this job isnt hard to complete, but i will say this, there is a good chance you will burn the motor up or already have burned the motor up for the wipers.
> 
> ...


actually there is a replacement for the wiper transmission, it is on ECStuning. I attempted to repair mine but it was so seized that the 3 arm puller I used just broke off the edges it was secured to.


----------



## tgm31401 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Got problems too*

So I purchased the '03 mk4 and a week into the buy. the wipers kicked on me completely. turned it on one day, nothing. no engine light (though that means nothing), no movement from motor, and only .7 volts of power was being sent to the motor. I read about the transmission, so I disassembled it, cleaned it and lubed it. the ground was in tact, the battery had 12.7 volts. I think I have the problem narrowed down to a relay that smelled burnt. Its a pain to get to, but we will find out tomorrow.


----------

